# Punjabi: Ishq di mere mitra pehchaan ki. Mit jaave jadon jid apnan di



## Illuminatus

Hi, this is a dialogue in a Hindi movie. Does it mean, _Ishq ki nishaani yeh hai ki agar ek baar jid kar li, to use poori karne ne ke liye miT jaayenge?

_I would appreciate a word by word breakup


----------



## panjabigator

Illuminatus, I'm just hazarding a guess here.  It is kind of hard to deduce for several reasons.  One, _filmi_ Panjabi is nonstandard and mixed librally with Hindi/Urdu, so that final <kii> in the first sentence could be the past tense of the transitive verb <karnaa>, except for the fact that one never really mixes <pahchanaa> and <karnaa>, correct?  The second issue is of course transliteration.

In the first Panjabi sentence, I don't think there is a stated verb.  The final <kii> appears to be the interrogative Hindi <kyaa>.  So maybe a word for word Hindi translation could be <ishq kii mere dost (ko) kyaa pahchaan (hai)>.  I.e., "my friend is incapable of recognizing love."  

The second sentence is also perplexing me because of the last two words.  I have never heard <aapNaa dii>.  We would say <aapNii> (Hindi: <apni>).    Or it could be <apaa.n dii>, which we would say as <saaDii> (Hindi: <hamaarii>).  I'm leaning towards the second.  <miT jaayee jab zid hamaarii>.

Let's wait on Huhmzah.


----------



## Illuminatus

Thanks, gator but I think you went off at a tangent here.
The Internet source I copied it from placed a period, which I think is incorrect.

Let me, er, Hindi-fy it.

_Original: Ishq di mere mitra pehchaan ki. Mit jaave jadon jid apnan di_
_Hindi: Ishq ki, dosto.n, pehchan (hai) ki, mit jaae.in, agar jid apna lee._

<apnan di> means <apna lee>, I think.

________________________________________

I was simultaneously Googling, and I realized we are both on different tracks, none of which is correct. This thread on another site discusses this dialogue. Although those guys haven't reached a consensus, it seems their stuff is consistent enough.

http://www.bollywoodlyrics.com/cs/forums/t/2670.aspx


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

*apnaan*, I think, should be a masdar (Urdu = apnaana). So *apnaan di* means in Urdu *apnaane kii*

Litterally...
The mark of love, Friends, is when the desire (lit. stubbornness) to possess disappears...


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Illum *jadon* is *jab* while *je* is *agar*


----------



## panjabigator

Cilquiestsuens said:


> *apnaan*, I think, should be a masdar (Urdu = apnaana). So *apnaan di* means in Urdu *apnaane kii*
> 
> Litterally...
> The mark of love, Friends, is when the desire (lit. stubbornness) to possess disappears...



That's it.  It was hard for me to recognize without the retroflex N there (<apnaaN/apnauN>).


----------



## Beachgirl21

"True love does not mean getting your loved one in﻿ your own life but to see your loved one always happy..."


----------



## Beachgirl21

"The meaning of true love is not to possess."


----------



## bakshink

Cilqi has given succinct and exact translation.

The true essence of being in love is self effacement.
Ishq- Passion in love
di- Of
Mitra- O my friend
Pehchan- What is the sign of?
ki- Here means what
Second line gives the answer to the query in the first line.
Mit Jaye- effaced, wiped out, destroyed.
jadon- when
jid- Zidd, Stubborness, Obstinacy
apanaun, apnan- to own, to possess.
di- of


----------



## aman.kuckreja

Ishq di mere mitra pehchaan ki. Mit jaave jadon jid apnan di

The real meaning of this is 

Ishq di mere mitra o pehchan ki 
Ishq ki mere yaar pehchan yehi hai 


Mitt jaave jadon jid apnan di 
ki jab paane ki jid mit jaye



means "sache pyar ka matlab sirf pana hi nahi hota"


----------



## Qureshpor

3ishq dii mere mitraa pachhaaNR kii
miT jaave jadoN zidd apnaaNR dii
_
3ishq kii mere mitr pahchaan kyaa?
miT jaave jab zid (hii) apnaane kii!_


________________________________________


----------



## piyushbansal96

It means: Ishq di (Love's) mere (my) mittra (friend/beloved) pehchan ( identity ) ki (what)
Je (if) mitt jaave (gets diminished) zidd(stubbornness) apnaan di (of acceptance)

In the context of the movie, the girl and guy meet after years
then the guy says: What would be the identity or the recognition of my love towards you oh my beloved! , if my stubbornness to accept and make you my own is dead.

The guy is letting her go yet is so determined that she will be his.


----------



## tintinbehl

Illuminatus said:


> Hi, this is a dialogue in a Hindi movie. Does it mean, _Ishq ki nishaani yeh hai ki agar ek baar jid kar li, to use poori karne ne ke liye miT jaayenge?_
> 
> I would appreciate a word by word breakup


Isha ki sachi penchan tab hoti hai, jab use paane ki zidd khatam ho jati hai..
It means : when you love someone truly, you do not force yourself to get him/her, but you try everything to make her happy, or even leave her if she isn't happy with you.


----------



## Qureshpor

tintinbehl said:


> Isha ki sachi penchan tab hoti hai, jab use paane ki zidd khatam ho jati hai..
> It means : when you love someone truly, you do not force yourself to get him/her, but you try everything to make her happy, or even leave her if she isn't happy with you.


Not "paanaa" but "apnaanaa"!

_3ishq kii mere mitr pahchaan kyaa?
miT jaave jab zid (hii) apnaane kii!_


----------



## tintinbehl

Qureshpor said:


> Not "paanaa" but "apnaanaa"!
> 
> _3ishq kii mere mitr pahchaan kyaa?
> miT jaave jab zid (hii) apnaane kii!_


It's paana, not apnana.. Jab Ishq hua tabhi apna bana liya tha use (that's apnana), par paya nahi kabhi kyunki uski khushi kisi or ke sath thi (that's paana)..


----------



## Qureshpor

tintinbehl said:


> It's paana, not apnana.. Jab Ishq hua tabhi apna bana liya tha use (that's apnana), par paya nahi kabhi kyunki uski khushi kisi or ke sath thi (that's paana)..


Well, the Punjabi word "apnaaNR" translates to "apnaane". Do you know Punjabi?


----------

